# Live in Canada but work abroad?



## CraigM (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi,

I haven't been able to find an answer for my specific circumstance.

I'm from the UK (British citizen) and have a global IT job that means I work from home about 40% of the time and travel for work to the US, Europe and Asia (not Canada) the rest of the time. It's a global company, but I'm currently paid from the UK because I happen to live there now. 

I'd like to move to Canada to live with my Canadian girlfriend. I know a tourist visa can last up to 6 months at a time so thought I could do that to start with while continuing to travel to work (mainly to the US), and also work at home. Then if things work out we would marry and I’d like to stay as a PR.

What I'd like to know is:
1. Does working at home for a UK company count as not working IN Canada, and is therefore not breaching the tourist visa?

2. Is it OK to keep leaving and returning to Canada as a tourist?

3. If things work out could I then apply for a permanent residency while being there on the tourist visa?
4. I have checked the points requirement and have enough to apply as a skilled worker. Would this be easier/harder than waiting until we are married and applying for a spouse visa? 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

CraigM said:


> What I'd like to know is:
> 1. Does working at home for a UK company count as not working IN Canada, and is therefore not breaching the tourist visa?


Someone with better knowledge of the Canadian visa system will have to answer your other questions, but I can assure you that, under the various tax treaty conditions it does not matter where your employer is located - it's where you are located while doing the work. 

Working from "home" in Canada is working and thus is in breach of the terms of your tourist visa. And where you spend most of your time (and where you consider "home") goes a long way to determining your "tax residency."
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

CraigM said:


> Hi,
> 
> I haven't been able to find an answer for my specific circumstance.
> 
> ...


If you're reasonably set in your mind that Canada is for you then you could apply now, get your visa in 6-8 months, but you do not require to "land" until one year after your medicals. You can then return to UK and stay for almost another three years before coming back to Canada under the 2 years out of five rule.


----------



## castra (Jun 12, 2010)

Regarding point two: 2. _Is it OK to keep leaving and returning to Canada as a tourist?_

Having been in a relationship with a Canadian citizen since 2005, I've been coming & going between Canada & The UK since then on a regular basis. At the last count I've been back & forwards 32 times! I'm not rich, but I worked for an airline although I took a severance/early retirement package last year. There was no other way I could have continued the relationship without the travel concessions! 

Anyway, during the last Five years & those thirty two odd times of entering Canada, I've never encountered any secondary questioning and only come against one _'you - know - what'_ who was obnoxious & aggressive but I was still allowed in. Most times, I've generally been asked the usual questions - "What does your girlfriend do? " Where do you work" "Do you have a return ticket to the UK". Other occasions, I've barely raised an eyebrow amongst the immigration inspectors. When I've stated I work for an airline, its generally smoothed the path. If you can prove funds & have a feasible story you should be fine. Whilst thorough, Canadian Immigration are nowhere near as anal as some of their US counterparts. 

Regarding the point about the officers questioning multiple trips to Canada - My experience has been the opposite. I get asked less questions now than I did in the early days. Just my personal experience mind. Nothing can be taken for granted. 

Another tip. Many Canadian customs & immigration inspectors look as though they've just recently graduated from College. (Especially in Vancouver) Try & avoid them as they tend to be the keener ones compared to the elder looking old hands.


----------



## CraigM (Jun 10, 2010)

castra said:


> Regarding point two: 2. _Is it OK to keep leaving and returning to Canada as a tourist?_
> 
> Having been in a relationship with a Canadian citizen since 2005, I've been coming & going between Canada & The UK since then on a regular basis. At the last count I've been back & forwards 32 times! I'm not rich, but I worked for an airline although I took a severance/early retirement package last year. There was no other way I could have continued the relationship without the travel concessions!
> 
> ...


Thanks for this, it sounds encouraging. Each time you visited Canada were you automatically given a 6 months stay allowance? I have heard that although from the UK you can get up to 6 months, it's at the discretion of Canadian immigration when you arrive. 
I'm also wondering if the length of the visits makes a difference. I'd probably visit for a month or two at a time, then be away from Canada for no more than 2 weeks before returning again.


----------



## castra (Jun 12, 2010)

CraigM said:


> Thanks for this, it sounds encouraging. Each time you visited Canada were you automatically given a 6 months stay allowance? I have heard that although from the UK you can get up to 6 months, it's at the discretion of Canadian immigration when you arrive.
> I'm also wondering if the length of the visits makes a difference. I'd probably visit for a month or two at a time, then be away from Canada for no more than 2 weeks before returning again.


I've stayed all lengths of time from 5 days to 2 months & its never made a difference. 

Six months is the maximum time you can stay as a tourist. Each time I've entered, despite a few extended question & answer sessions, I've always been given the full six months. Its always that way unless they endorse your passport for less. As mentioned previously, only once have I encountered an officer who was a _problem._ Her PR skills were rather questionable. :confused2: However, I ticked all the entry boxes & I was let in much to the frustration of the aforementioned officer. 

On the cautionary side: I know of somebody who arrived at Calgary last year for only his second visit. For some reason, he raised a red flag regarding his length of stay. After much debate & haggling was allowed into Canada for a maximum of a week. As long as you appear to have a job outside of Canada plus a return ticket out the country, plus a reasonable story, there shouldn't be issue's. Somebody with a one way ticket, about twenty bucks in his wallet plus a schedule that sounds _wishy washy_ will probably not be so fortunate.


----------

